# Funniest names you've heard for private parts...



## JSerene (Nov 4, 2004)

I don't know why this popped into my head just now, but growing up my parents told my youngest sister to call her vagina "codfish"

One of my clearest memories of my little sister was her walking into the room and announcing at the top of her voice, "MY CODFISH ITCHES!!!" How can you not laugh at that?

Sorry







. TMI?
Anyone else?


----------



## flyingspaghettimama (Dec 18, 2001)

Codfish. That is just so wrong.

A friend of mine told me today that her parents called breasts "beehives." Wha???

What is with the animalesque connotations of the Forbidden Zone? I am sure there's a dissertation in there somewhere.


----------



## JSerene (Nov 4, 2004)

Oh, yeah, breasts. My mom called those "buddies". One of the most embarassing moments of my young life was when my mom was talking to her friend on the phone, looked at me, paused, and said, "It's time to go buy Jenny a bra, I can see her buddies coming in." I wanted to die.

Buddies isn't so bad though. Makes more sense to me somehow than beehives.


----------



## Guava~Lush (Aug 9, 2003)

:LOL those are pretty funny.

I once heard a little girl call her vagina 'fine china'. :LOL


----------



## BIT (Aug 8, 2005)

LOl I know a little girl that calls her Vagina a volcano ???

my neice at the age of 3 came up to my sister one day and pointed to her breasts and said "mommy my chest pimples are itchy" I died laughing

Joan


----------



## storeimy (Dec 9, 2003)

LOL....the codfish thing kills me.

My mom used to call the vagina a doo-dee-da. So up until about age 10 or so I thought it was truly called a doodeeda. I had no clue.







My parents obviously weren't teaching me awareness of my body.


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

A friend of Dh's taught her son to call his penis his "turtle"







Bet that one bites her in the ass at the petting zoo one day.


----------



## BelovedK (Jun 7, 2005)

DS called his penis a 'dangle' I think he just came up with it himself, makes sense doesn't it?? (he'd die if he knew i was posting this)


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

I had older sisters and my oldest sister, when I was just starting to develop, used to tell me (when I said I needed a training bra because my breasts were developing), "Don't make a mountain out of a molehill". So for a while I thought that breasts were called molehills. :LOL


----------



## kewb (May 13, 2005)

I have taught my children what the correct names are. However, my dd has referred to her nipples as pimples on occasion. The son of one woman I know refers to his penis as "Bug", she has no idea why.

"Beehives" really makes me chuckle.


----------



## johub (Feb 19, 2005)

we were trying to help my 1 year old daughter learn that her privates were not called "poop in there" but "vulva" but it quickly degraded to "Volvo" like the car. And so now Branwyn has a "Volvo" but I suppose that is close enough to the correct word that it wont cause too much confustion later.
Joline


----------



## jake&zaxmom (May 12, 2004)

My mother always referred to breasts as "nanny pies" That term just makes me cringe! I thought she made it up, but I was reading the book Raney by Clyde Edgerton and they used that word.

I only have sons, but I have friends that refer to the vulva as "ootchie" and friends that call it a "hoo ha"

I used to be a nanny. The nanny that I replaced referred to the children's bottoms as "BOON-da" I *still* call it that.

My best friend calls testicles "doo dads"


----------



## L.J. (Nov 20, 2001)

An elderly friend of ours calls the female genitalia a "snitty."


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

My granddad used to refer to breasts as lungs. As in "Wow, she better be careful, her lungs might just fall right out of that shirt!" LOL


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

I say "girly bits" with my older dd. She gets quite ambarressed with vagina, vulva..... My younger dd uses vagina - accent on the A..."vaginA!"

Growing up my friend used "toonie". We didnt use any words in my house, so it stuck with me. Years later when our $2.00 bill turns into a $2 coin and its called a toonie, I'm scarred for life! :LOL

My boys all use penis and testicles. Pretty boring but effective.


----------



## flyingspaghettimama (Dec 18, 2001)

Oh. My. Gosh. This is sooooo frickin' funny.

I love the turtle bitin' you at the petting zoo observation. Wanna pet a turtle? The wise child says, NO THANKS, MISTER! Next thing, they'll be offering candy and a ride in their car! Sickos.

Nanny pies? Too, too funny. Why isn't there a smilie for spitting water out on the monitor? Why nanny pies?

Regarding a certain swedish automaker, when my daughter was first learning to sound out words, we were behind a Volvo. She was aghast that they'd named their car (because she thought cars were "named" by their owners - you know, an Accord, a Cherokee, I don't know why) after their vulva. And we made the mistake of laughing hilariously. And then she took great delight in "there goes another vulva car! Isn't that STRANGE, it doesn't LOOK like a vulva!"

Yes, grandma loved that, she loved that a lot.

Regarding going to the bathroom, a certain grandma called it "making a mess." As in, "do you need to make a mess?" Talk about poop issues.


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

My mother called our private parts our tutu's. I have no idea why. Imagine my shock when at age 8 I heard someone talking about dancing around in a tutu! :LOL My daughter calls it her vulva but it sounds like bulba when she says it. She's at the age where she's noticing her parts and I don't want her to have any shame so when she asked what "that bumpy this is" I told her it was her clitoris. My mom was over and took Olivia to the bathroom and all of a sudden I heard Olivia say "I have a clitoris!" My mom shot out of the bathroom and said, "Shawna WHAT are you teaching her, that's obscene!" I just laughed! My son called his parts penis and scrotum.


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

my mom always called it a vagina and if we tried to use some cutesy word for vagina or penis she would tell us "that's not what it's called you need to call it by the proper name"

alhtough my DH calls the breast (well mine) Silky milkies.(the right one having a much higher milk production is milky)

i heard someone call a penis a weezlesnout.


----------



## j924 (May 17, 2005)

A girl I went to school(a Catholic one) with referred to her vagina as her tabernacle. Her mother didn't have too many religious issues.







She used to tell everyone--quite proudly-- about the day her dd came running in the house becase there was sand in the tabernacle.


----------



## tibdoml (Dec 30, 2003)

My 4 year old niece calls her breasts her "bubby - cheeks" :LOL
She came up with that herself! I almost fell over laughing!


----------



## chicagomom (Dec 24, 2002)

Angina and peanuts; "I have an angina, but he has a peanuts."


----------



## LunaMom (Aug 8, 2002)

My mother didn't CALL it this seriously, but she joked about calling it "possible." She would say, "Don't forget to wash possible!" It came from the idea of someone reaching alllll the way up and washing as far down as possible, then reaching allll the way down and washing far up as possible, and then....washing possible! :LOL


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

I thought of another one!

When I was pregnant and having bleeding every month I was home on bedrest one time and she phoned to ask "hows everything....you know, down there?" Um, down where mom? Austrailia? I think everything is fine mom, but if you're talking about my vaginal bleeding, its still there.


----------



## AmandaBL (Aug 3, 2004)

I gotta come back and read this when I can, but someone on here posted in the past that they call their sons parts "twig & berries" & I laughed so hard when I read that one!


----------



## LeftField (Aug 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavenly*
My mother called our private parts our tutu's. I have no idea why. Imagine my shock when at age 8 I heard someone talking about dancing around in a tutu!

OMG, that's what my mother called it! Ballet sure was interesting. And don't even get me started on Desmond Tutu! Where do people come up with these words?? To me, they sound goofier and more embarrassing than the correct words (although nothing embarrasses me anymore).


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

If my DH sees a penis on tv/movie he'll refer to it as a, "dork." I've never heard of this before and it took me a long time to get used to it. If he would say, "look at that dork," my reponse would be, "where?" I wouldn't be thinking about a penis... I'd be thinking of some geek or something, and looking for the wrong thing, lol.


----------



## oldcrunchymom (Jun 26, 2002)

The husband of an acquaintance of mine thought the word "penis" was embarrassing so he taught their son to say "little fireman" instead. :LOL Personally I think that's a whole lot more embarrassing than penis!


----------



## BumbleBena (Mar 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chicagomom*
Angina and peanuts; "I have an angina, but he has a peanuts."









That is too cute!

My nephew calls his penis a "pickle".

I've referred to the vagina as a hoo-ha before.







:


----------



## oliversmum2000 (Oct 10, 2003)

for some reason ds 1, when he was about 2 came up with the name 'tickle' for vaginas.

he would say, 'woliver willy, daddy willy, mummy tickle' i have no idea where the inspirationf rom that came from, my mum was cool about it but my mil became uncomfortable about his constant mentionning of her having a tickle after a while.


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mags*
If my DH sees a penis on tv/movie he'll refer to it as a, "dork." I've never heard of this before and it took me a long time to get used to it. If he would say, "look at that dork," my reponse would be, "where?" I wouldn't be thinking about a penis... I'd be thinking of some geek or something, and looking for the wrong thing, lol.


useless fact # 2675849 Dork is the head of a penis


----------



## jake&zaxmom (May 12, 2004)

I've also heard "cooter" for female genitalia

When I was little, my parents gave proper names to body parts i.e. Melissa muscle, Earlimire ear, Iris eye, Tom tummy, etc. anyway...female genitalia was "Murphy" I couldn't say that at first so I called it "Mur-Mur" True story...I was 4 and in a pre-Kindergarten program and our teacher read us a story or poem that contained the line "the murmur of the brook" I immediately thought of genitalia although I could tell by the context of the story that it didn't mean THAT. I thought that I was bad because I thought of genitalia, so I refused to go to school for almost 2 weeks (I was 4 so it was optional anyway) and I never told anyone WHY because I was too embarrassed. My mom didn't learn the reason until I was an adult.

My mom used "dirty" as a verb for poop, as in,"Do you need to go dirty?"

I dubbed a fart "invisible dirty" :LOL


----------



## MomBirthmomStepmom (May 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jewelysmommy*
useless fact # 2675849 Dork is the head of a penis

Another completely useless fact: 'Dork' is in all actuality just a slang term for a penis, and not the actual name of a part of the penis.

You can check dictionary.com on that one, I'm having trouble accessing the site right now, or I'd link it.

Someone I once knew also mistakingly thought 'dork' was the actual term for a whale's penis *shrugs*


----------



## monicahuff (Jul 13, 2005)

My daughter calls my breasts oooboos. I think she is trying to say Boobies. and she has also come to me and said, "Mommy, my nimples are hurting.", meaning her nipples. It's hard not to laugh or crack a smile when she says stuff like that. I have heard people use "cooter" for the female genatalia, but I personally think "pet names" are kinda more embarassing than the real names. We are in the habit of saying "privates" at our house.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jewelysmommy*
useless fact # 2675849 Dork is the head of a penis

I read in a playboy article once that "dork" is a whale's penis.









~Nay "The Intactavist Doula"














: my little booby bandito, Antonin









I love my super supportive DH







Our kitties!


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MomBirthmomStepmom*
Another completely useless fact: 'Dork' is in all actuality just a slang term for a penis, and not the actual name of a part of the penis.

You can check dictionary.com on that one, I'm having trouble accessing the site right now, or I'd link it.

Someone I once knew also mistakingly thought 'dork' was the actual term for a whale's penis *shrugs*

Huh, I had no idea. I've never been really up to date on slang terms in general, I guess you learn something new everyday. Sooo, when someone calls someone a, "dork" they are really calling them a, "penis????" That's awful. I just thought a dork was kind of like a geek.


----------



## Fiercemama (May 30, 2003)

Well, coming from a classically uptight WASPY family, nothing "down there" EVER got named. Sometimes my mum might ask us if we had "a pain in our pinnie" (ie pinnafore).

I"m trying hard to teach DD the proper words, esp vulva. Its not ALL vagina, ya know?

There's a bit in The Vagina Monologues where they discuss all the names that women have for their genitals. My very favourite was "power bundle" - that came from a 6 year old!!!! More power to ya, little sister!

There was a HI-larious article years ago in Chatalaine magazine about all the funny names parents teach their kids for their genitals. I seem to remember teapot for girls, "wee man" for boys and I think my favourite was "doings".


----------



## G&B'sMama (Mar 25, 2005)

After DS was born, DD- almost four year old looked at him and said “He has a turniper- just like daddy!”


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johub*
we were trying to help my 1 year old daughter learn that her privates were not called "poop in there" but "vulva" but it quickly degraded to "Volvo" like the car. And so now Branwyn has a "Volvo" but I suppose that is close enough to the correct word that it wont cause too much confustion later.
Joline

OMG, I was just getting ready to post how a girl I knew called hers her "Volvo"! I remember laughing so hard I had the hiccups. She said "No, my mom told me that's what it's called...a volvo!". :LOL

We taught the correct names from the get go, but Ds went through a stage of refusing to say penis. They say "crotch" now a lot, or they use slang but I suppose I do too. (Nads, etc)

A friend of mine, who is a mother of two, has great difficulty saying "breast/vagina/penis" so her kids have names for them like "hoohaw" and such. Which is fine, but I sure hope she teaches them the real terms eventually. If they hear the correct term now they are all shocked and embarrased because it's a "dirty word"







:


----------



## djsmommy (Aug 7, 2005)

LOL, I love this topic. Too funny

My dh says this about me nursing, that the baby is going *belly up to the milk bar* it cracks me up every time!


----------



## MamaBug (Jun 13, 2003)

My mother called the vagina a Mary Foley and a penis a dimmyflicker!

I tell ppl this vagina name and they think it is a hoot! :LOL My mother went to Catholic school so therefore the name is Irish. My Jewish friend once said to me "Well then I guess I have a Gladys Spiegelmen" :LOL


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BumbleBena*







That is too cute!

My nephew calls his penis a "pickle".

I've referred to the vagina as a hoo-ha before.







:


that's sooooo funny!! my step mom called a vagina a hoo-ha too!!! and a penis was a hmm-ha!!! how can 2 mom's have that same vague term?? so wierd!! my dh calls the girls vagina's their "girl gear" when he's changing a diaper or trying to get my oldest to sit still long enough for her bath! :LOL


----------



## veggiemomma (Oct 21, 2004)

When we were growing up, I had a ying and my brother had a yang.

I remember clearly my dad yelling out into the backyard at my brother one October evening, "Boy, get some pants on before you freeze your yangie off!"

I think my bro was about 5 or so and had slipped out after his bath, in hot pursute of the cat that had stolen his sock. I guess the sock seems more important than the underwear at the time. :LOL

I have a friend whose parents also used hoo-ha for a girl and hee-ha for a boy.


----------



## amydidit (Jan 21, 2005)

I love this!

I've heard:
breasts - boobie-oobies
vagina and area - smack madam and pink bits... also oyster and the pearl

My mom always refered to everything as the "naughty private parts"... yeah, she has issues


----------



## Mrs_Hos (May 3, 2004)

We've gotten used to hoo ha...and I kinda thought we were being original! HAHA!








I do plan on teaching 'vulva' (including vagina and clitoris when she finds them and wonders)
Right now she doesn't really know what penises are...


----------



## Nankay (Jan 24, 2002)

When my 10 yr old dd was at her physical the doc (female) said, "Oh, I see your breasts are developing!" My dd replies, 'I don't like the word 'breast' I call them 'boobs'"
The doc laughed and said, 'oh we ALL do! Let's just call them 'boobs' from now on, ok?"

She's a cool ped!

For some reason my ds (now 7) always referred to his penis as his 'winker". where the heck did THAT come from? :LOL


----------



## amydidit (Jan 21, 2005)

I can't believe I forgot this... Dh and I call DD#2's "nooks and crannys"


----------



## AnaNicole (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm still chuckling over sand in the tabernacle! Sounds rather uncomfortable!

'Round these parts, the kids pretty much know the names of everything. We use vagina, though I know it isn't fully correct (I just don't like the way vulva sounds!). Chiara took to calling her parts her "privady," as in private parts, and when I was a kid it was all casually referred to as one's "bottom."

But my sister...our funniest story. When she was about 5 she walked in when my dad was shaving in the nude. My parents were pretty open with that sort of thing, as I recall. Anyway, she pointed at the obvious and said,
"What's that?"
"Well," said my dad, the scientist, "that's my penis. Boys have a penis, and girls have a vagina."
Now, we went to school in a predominately Hispanic section of town, and our classmates all had their particular lingo--slang and accent that we picked up as impressionable white girls. So my sister looked my dad square in the eye and said,
"Nuh-uh, it's called a POOOO-seee."

25 years later, my dad STILL tells that story.

I seem to recall hearing the the movie "Free Willy" garnered a whole lot of laughs in Europe.


----------



## alderson_gal (Jul 19, 2005)

A friend of mine called her's her "bucket"..







her parents used that since she was little and come on now how funny is that ..."do you need to empty your bucket?" where do some people come up with this stuff?


----------



## Junebug (Mar 31, 2005)

My mom refers to DD's as her "pookie" which is totally new-she taught us to use the proper names for anatomy.Of course she does all kinds of silly stuff now that she's a "Nana"









My old country Mamaw has the best slang... Girls have a "tah-LI-lee" (not really sure how to spell that







).
When she has to pee, she's got to "wet her lily"

Kind of unrelated but super-funny- When something is really dry (her meat, a plant, the weather, etc...) its "dry as a popcorn fart!"

Now _that's_ dry!:LOL


----------



## loomweaver (Aug 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *j924*
A girl I went to school(a Catholic one) with referred to her vagina as her tabernacle. Her mother didn't have too many religious issues.







She used to tell everyone--quite proudly-- about the day her dd came running in the house becase there was sand in the tabernacle.

One of the nuns that taught me in Catholic school (Sr Mary Davidica..I'll never forget her) Used to call it that, as in:
"Girls, keep the door closed on your Tabernacles until your husband opens them!"








It was hard to keep a straight face during Mass when the priest would go to the tabernacle.....









My mom, not Catholic, called it a 'cookie' and my sisters and I to this day joke about it!


----------



## pixie-n-hertwoboys (Aug 17, 2003)

my sister calls a penis a willy wacker or my other sis says who ha for a penis.

as girls we called our vulvas: keenies... who knows?

my boys know the correct terms.... upon learning the name testicles my oldest ds (around 3 at the time) said he had to hurry and get his choneys (underwear) on so the chickens wouldn't get his tecalulls???? I laughed my fool head off.....


----------



## pycelan (Aug 14, 2005)

My son calls his penis his wee-wee.







My daughter calls her vagina her Ta-Ta.


----------



## GruppieGirl (Feb 19, 2002)

"Front Butt"

Seriously. I have a sweet and intelligent friend who taught her 5yo to call her vagina her front butt!









"Crack"

Grouwing-up my Mom and Dad taught me to cll my vagina my crack. Now when my kids use words like vagina and penis they absolutely cringe.


----------



## angela&avery (May 30, 2002)

Some of these names are hilarious :LOL , we use vulva and penis, but reading this tells me testicles might be a good idea to name as well. I plan on telling my daughter more as she gets older using vagina, labia....

Its important that I talk about this with my kids for me because my mom didnt talk about it with me.... I called mine a pee pee hole until my friend informed me of the correct term, vagina.. and didnt learn about all the other parts until i discovered them as an adult... so sad, but as I went to Catholic school we did not ever have a really good health, sex ed, parts of your vagina and penis class....







:


----------



## Junebug (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:

Seriously. I have a sweet and intelligent friend who taught her 5yo to call her vagina her front butt!
EWWW!!! DP & I (not to mention my bros & lots of other people I know!), use the term "front butt" to describe that big pootchie gut-butt that hangs over the crouch on some unfortunate souls.
poor lil' girl- that's such a yucky word association









After seeing it written out "gut-butt" is really growing on me!









Oh, I loved the scene in Something about Mary", where the guy zipped himself & managed to get his "beans" over his "frank". :LOL :LOL


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

My son knows he has a "pee mif" and girls have a "gina."

I've got a funny vulva/Volvo story to share.

I went grocery shopping with a friend of mine in her Volvo minivan- it was either a rental or a very recently aquired vehicle, and she refered to it as "her Volvo." Anyway, we were at the store and noticed a display of Volvic water. Wondering aloud if the water bottle would fit in the vehicle cup holder, she said

"I wonder if this bottle will fit in my vulva?" :LOL

We both started cracking up in the store, and we called that brand of water "Vulva water" from then on.


----------



## onthemove (Aug 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guava~Lush*
:LOL those are pretty funny.

I once heard a little girl call her vagina 'fine china'. :LOL


my girls call it their precious china! my oldest dd pronounced it china for a long time and now she knows vagina but prefers to call it her precious china







too cute!


----------



## kimmysue2 (Feb 26, 2003)

My dad of all people calls it a Twitter. I ONLY know this because he was telling my mother about why he thinks my son is always grabbing himself. (thin skinned down there every little thing gets felt men are discrete boys aren't about moving it to not bother them) I was like mom that is the funniest name I have heard.

My son calls all breast NURS. Boys have nipples but mommies have NURS. He picked the name himself.


----------



## dancindoula (Jun 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeftField*
OMG, that's what my mother called it! Ballet sure was interesting. And don't even get me started on Desmond Tutu! Where do people come up with these words?? To me, they sound goofier and more embarrassing than the correct words (although nothing embarrasses me anymore).

As a combination history buff (read "geek"







: ) and ballet teacher, I can tell you that once-upon-a-time "tutu" was the French nickname for vagina! The original ballet skirts that you see in Degas paintings were considered barely long enough to cover the "tutu" - thus the name "tutu skirt" later shortened...









In keeping with the thread, when I was little we called breasts "nunus"


----------



## Sweetiemommy (Jul 19, 2005)

My mom and her sister's word for penis was "dooter" and they had a cat they named "dooter Thomas" because "he was always licking it." Weird, huh? My mom always called my entire nether regions "hiney," there was no way to distinguish your vulva from your butt. I also had an aunt that insisted that in New York, men call their penises their "bike." I still don't believe that one! :LOL I am a stickler for calling private parts by their proper names, but for some reason I've been saying "peepee" for penis to my ds.







:


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

My older two learned the proper words, but they always came out "china" and "peanut".

My grandma called it her "prune", my mother always called it a "monkey".


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

Once as a new vet in England someone brought in their dog to me and kept saying "I need you to look at the possum" I was thinking umm looks like a dog to me but trying not to look too confused. So he grabs the dog turns him upside down and points and says "You know his POSSUM" like I was not too bright I was just said "oh yes I see!" and proceeded to examine it. LOL


----------



## Stinkerbell (Aug 11, 2005)

My 11 year old calls his testicles his "toolbag". I dont even know where it came from, but it's funny!

I called my vagina my "hoozie" when I was very small but I did always know the proper term for it.


----------



## beckyh (May 3, 2004)

When my nephew was 5 he started calling his penis a "Penisaurus Rex" I have no clue where he got that one from.

Ds call his nipples "boobie dots" and his penis his "pee."


----------



## jlspalding (May 4, 2004)

I'm surprised no one mentioned Ayn Haliday's birth story and "bukiluki" (I guess that would be pronounced booh ki loooki). I loved that one. So dd says both vagina and bukiluki.

My favorite expression is when she wants to go without a diaper she says "I want to air out my bukiluki".


----------



## accountclosed6 (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loomweaver*
My mom, not Catholic, called it a 'cookie' and my sisters and I to this day joke about it!

:LOL When I was a preschool teacher, we were having snack one day (happened to be cookies b/c it was a b-day) and one of the little girls kept saying "oh, my cookie itches" etc. My co-teachers and I could NOT figure out what she meant and when we told her mom at pick-up she told us, "Oh that's what we call her privates."

My dh and I tend to use "bajengo" for vagina (as a joke)- it was in an episode of "Scrubs" a few years back and we both died laughing. Once we have kids, we'll have to be careful not to pass this stupid term on! But it makes us laugh now!


----------



## babywearingmama (Nov 27, 2003)

After swimming one day with my ds's aged 6, 2 1/2 and baby, the 2 1/2 year old says to me very seriously as we're getting changed "Daddy, and Dougal and Benny and I have willies but you have....... (long pause) HAIR!!! It cracked me up for some reason.


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

My son told my dh that he had a "smooth pickle" once. I thought that was pretty :LOL

Great thread BTW!

Take care,
Tara


----------



## De-lovely (Jan 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chicagomom*
Angina and peanuts; "I have an angina, but he has a peanuts."


That is quite possibly the cutest thing I ever heard.... :LOL :LOL

When I was growing up we called a vagina a "twinkie" :LOL and boys had "ding dongs".........my step-sisters mom calls a vagina a weiner!







HUH? :LOL

I will admit openly that while we are teaching Emma who is 21 mos that vagina is right and proper







: most often we call her vagina a wittle "Noni". :LOL


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

My father is from Mississippi, and he called my brother's penis a "tallywacker" and our vulvas "pot-pot-potties." This drove my mother crazy.


----------



## Karennnnn (Jan 2, 2002)

When ds was still bathing with me, he said out of the blue one day "Momma, there's hair on your clam pee pee". That quickly turned to "clam penis" and he still refers to it as a clam penis. Sometimes he just wants to call it a penis, but I have to remind him that HE has a penis and genitals aren't called the same thing. It always suprises me that he doesn't seem to remember the right words even though he could probably diagram a uterus for you. He's about to turn 5 now.
But the clam thing cracks me up; he'd never heard that before, came up with it on his own. I guess we know how whoever called it a clam in the first place came up with it


----------



## CRISSY (May 21, 2005)

This is too funny my mom called ours a pec pec I believe its vagina in Philippine. One thing I have to add when I was about 11 a friend of mine said don't have an orgasm when I was freaken out on him. With much objection from my friend, I totally embarrassed him. I went right inside and asked my mom She said it meant the top of excitement. That following summer while out on my parents boat with all my older brothers friends around I blurred out I HAVING SUCH AN ORGASM!!!! That night my mom explained what it really was. Now when ever I run into any of those guys they remind me of that. It makes me smile to think of that time of such innocents the friend who said don't have an orgasm died last year. I miss him!
lol
crissy


----------



## srenea04 (Oct 15, 2004)

One of my three year old twins calls his penis..."his baby" he came up with this one on his own...if he hears the word baby he reaches down his pants to hold onto it... :LOL


----------



## julie hope (May 21, 2005)

what a funny thread!

my son calls his penis "pee pee" but his testicles are either "the boys" or "the nuggets"

i was at a loss for what to call my dd privates. vulva was to close to the words volvo and vulgar for me. last week she informed me that it was her "bootsie" I guess derived from calling her bottom a "buttchie".

oh she also walked around the house topless with her chest out poudly pointing to her nipples and said "my miwlkies mommy" then pointed to me "you miwlkies" and followed suit with her brother and daddy.


----------



## Lyricc (Mar 13, 2006)

Don't have any kid's names.. but my all time favorite two names for "girly parts" has got to be "dangly bits" and "va-j-j" (pronounce "vAAA-Jay-JAY).. an old lady used to spell her name to us at my work saing "E... N.. O.. V .. LIKE VAGINA.. YOU KNOW, A VA-J-J".. at the top of her lungs, in Kinkos no less. A friend uses the word Fanooter. I can't think of anything amusing to call my boyfriend's little buddy without making it sound tiny, or "cute"...


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

My oldest could never remember testicles he had Chemicals LOL.

For some reason my niece refers to her girl parts as a bug. My friends daughters call theirs a susie.


----------



## PT&C'sMom (Jun 7, 2006)

This thread is TOO funny. I have a couple of things to add! My DH and I have always called things by their proper names. When I was growing up, my dad never mentioned anything down there, but my mom called girls "winkies" and boys "wee wee's". When I was pregnant with my first child, my mom and siblings and a few friends were sitting around and I mentioned that my son would know it was a "penis". My mom about died and said "NO, that is nasty, it is gross to hear a child say penis". Well she went on and on. I was emotional anyway and got tired of hearing her. I finally blurted out "GAWD MOM if you keep it up I will teach him that they are called C*CK and C*NT". I still can't believe I said that and everyone still makes fun of me for it.

My aunt is VERY stuffy. She has 5 children, 4 of them are girls and the last is a boy. She always told the girls they had "monkey's" and then "bottoms". Everything from front to back was called a "bottom". I felt SO bad for her 11 year old when we were sitting around one day and she said "I still don't understand how you bleed from your butt". She had no idea that anything was different down there, everything is just a butt. It was sad. Her boy is called doowacker.


----------



## Softmama (Jun 10, 2003)

I have three sons and was trying to do the proper names for things. But my oldest (4) for some reason couldn't say penis and it always came out peanuts. I had to try so hard to keep from laughing the first time (didn't want to traumatize him) but all I could think was that his father was going to kill me! Peanuts just didn't sound all macho and manly








He's got it correct now. And he says really funny things. Like the other day he didn't make it all the way to the bathroom and peed on the floor. I asked him what happened (he's been potty trained for years) and he said, "I tried mommy, but the pee just came out my penis" with a big sigh.
They see me nursing my youngest and my 3 year old asked me if those were two more stomachs







My tummy is quite large and droopy, as are my breasts, so he thought I just had extra stomachs I guess.


----------



## Zilla (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't recall any names when I was growing up. It wasn't something we really talked about. Though I now refer to the vagina as va-jay-jay. I guess it seems a little more accaeptable term to use around people.


----------



## freestyler (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm not sure I know what everything's called myself, LOL! There's a lot to remember!


----------



## adamsfam07 (Sep 9, 2006)

I just had a baby about 3 months ago and so now my 5 year old calls my breasts my "Milksters"







Gotta love little kids.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

My grandmother had no idea that there were three holes "down there". She had four kids and believed that her urine, bowl movements, and children all came out of the same hole.







My mom and dad (both RNs) had to explain it to her when they started caring for her!

When I grew up we knew the proper terms, but we had lots of slang words that we used intermittently for everything (mostly as derrogatory terms...). A penis could be a dick or weiner, a vulva could be a cootch or a pussy, a butt could be a tush or a bum.









My cousins had a name for their entire area- they called it a "bumbee". It was always so confusing because when I babysat them I never knew if they were referring to the front or the back.










With my kids, we sorta got into a routine of calling a vagina a "pee pee" and a penis a "neener". Breasts are "bobbies", which is a name my son came up with when he nursed. They know the proper terms, and they are starting to use them more often than the common terms we've been using.

DS was taking a bath one day and got very excited and said "Mom!!! I found some eggs under my neener!"







That was the day I taught him about testicles being important to make babies someday... And just today he asked me if he was going to have a baby in his tummy when he gets bigger, and I gave him a little shpeel- 'No, only Mamas have babies in their tummies, Daddies help make the baby by putting their penis into the mama's vagina, and the baby goes into the tummy and grows until it's time to come out of the vagina again.' He thought about it for awhile and then said "Well, I don't want to put my penis into a vagina- it's MINE!"


----------



## Mountaingirl3 (May 21, 2005)

This thread is hilarious! Nice laugh on a gray day.

We've told our 4 and 6 year old dd's the proper names for everything, but they just say, "Girl parts". It did take them awhile to differentiate between bummie (butt) and girl parts. They know about the three holes and what they're for. Once, a preschool teacher made the mistake of asking where food goes after you swallow it. Obviously, she was looking for "stomach" but my dd said, "Out the hole in your bum."









I love it that they say, "nickles" for nipples--can't bring myself to correct them.

Dh told four year old dd that the building under construction near our house is going to be a Nursing Home. She said, "Is that where mommies go to give their babies milkies?"

Ds only has one word--"Ma-ma". It kind of means me, but mostly means "Nurse me!"


----------



## living_organic (Sep 25, 2006)

I babysat some girls who called a penis a "giggle"








I thought that was pretty funny and have no idea where they got that from...and my nieces call theirs "the bad place"







sad!


----------



## Dakota's Mom (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LunaMom* 
My mother didn't CALL it this seriously, but she joked about calling it "possible." She would say, "Don't forget to wash possible!" It came from the idea of someone reaching alllll the way up and washing as far down as possible, then reaching allll the way down and washing far up as possible, and then....washing possible! :LOL

I was always taught that the vagina was "Possible" while the anus was "Impossible" if you get my drift.

DS calls his boy part a weiny and he says that I have boobies. He doesn't have a name for other female parts.

One day I was getting out of bed and my nightgown got pulled up a bit too far. He saw the string from a tampon hanging down. "Mama, you got something in your butt. Let me get it for you." I had to lay back down Iwas laughing so hard. Never did explain what it was. I just didn't know how to do it.

Kathi


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *L.J.* 
An elderly friend of ours calls the female genitalia a "snitty."


Quote:


Originally Posted by *OTMomma* 
My granddad used to refer to breasts as lungs. As in "Wow, she better be careful, her lungs might just fall right out of that shirt!" LOL


Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnaNicole* 
I seem to recall hearing the the movie "Free Willy" garnered a whole lot of laughs in Europe.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *averysmom* 
"Front Butt"

Seriously. I have a sweet and intelligent friend who taught her 5yo to call her vagina her front butt!









These are all hilarious!!



















































My ds had this conversation with me the other day-

him, holding penis- "what's that?"

me- that's your penis

him- Just like (friend's name)!

me- yes, all boys have penises! (peni?)

him- all boys have pendulums! (he is obsessed with pendulums on clocks and seeks them out wherever we go)

I thought it was pretty clever that he noticed his penis was just like a pendulum.


----------



## bu's mama (Mar 25, 2004)

I use both the correct terms & 'nicknames' I don't have a problem with the nicknames as long as she knows the correct name, ykwim. We call her head a noggin, but she knows what her head is.

Mostly it's bum, 'nina & nippies (hers, mine are still the milkies). She hasn't been too curious about any of this, but it's starting to change. Not much was talked about with me growing up so while I know it's what I want to do, I still find it awkward.


----------



## dinade (Nov 12, 2003)

We call them proper names here. I called mine a split apple growing up. I loved the episode of Greys Anatomy where Bailey was giing birth and said George stop looking at my VAJAYJAY. LOL That cracked me up for days afterwards.


----------

